# DS iQue #0004: Shenyou Maliou DS (China)



## shaunj66 (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2036^^


----------



## Mailenste (Aug 24, 2007)

..the fuck!?


----------



## Jax (Aug 24, 2007)

Maliou


----------



## BlindAsian (Aug 24, 2007)

iQue?


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BlindAsian @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> iQue?


They manufacture Nintendo products for China.


----------



## tjas (Aug 24, 2007)

Shenyou Maliou 

So luigi will be

Shenyou luiliou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm wait no.. it's not super luigi is it?


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 24, 2007)

Lol  马力鸥 ＤＳ ＩＱＵＥ

And iQue is actually how the Nintendo DS/SP are branded in China.


----------



## Fadakar (Aug 24, 2007)

I heard Chinese games only play on iQue DS'. Does the ROM need to be played on a Chinese DS? lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 24, 2007)

...Is that a wifi symbol?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> ...Is that a wifi symbol?


no. an iQue one


----------



## Sodeju (Aug 24, 2007)

No, a iQue symbol


----------



## Retal (Aug 24, 2007)

lol, China.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 24, 2007)

It is true that we cannot play iQue games. They can play our games but we cannot play their's. They have a bigger firmware chip with their Chinese characters which allows them to play both.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't most flashcards support iQue-DS games even on a non-iQue-DS? I'm pretty sure the Slot-2 Supercard does, at least.


----------



## Castlevania (Aug 24, 2007)

China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Wuschmaster (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## HipN (Aug 24, 2007)

Bahahahaha

Maliou.... omg...wtf happened to the 'r' sound? Malio!!!!!!!1 BAHAHAHA


----------



## moribund112 (Aug 24, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, Chinese have no issues with pronouncing their "R." That award goes to the Japanese, where every "R" sounds like an "L." Come to Beijing or Northern China, nearly every word ends in "R" in the local dialect. 

I own an iQue DS Lite, as I live in China and it's the best value on the market, plus it's got warranty, so great. iQue is owned by a Chinese-American who develops the Nintendo products for the Chinese market - we also have the Gameboy Advance and the Nintendo 64, but it looks dramatically different from the ones you know and love: all the games are encrypted for that particular system on a proprietary flash cart, and games can be bought here in department stores where "iQue Depots" exist. It's about 48RMB for a Nintendo 64 game and about 150RMB for an iQue DS game, which is actually the same style as everywhere else, only entirely in Chinese which is the major selling point for the people here.

"Ma Li Ou" is the only way to closely represent the sound of his name in Chinese. Without an alphabet like the Japanese or the Koreans they must choose particular characters which replicate the sound more or less, not to mention the characters that compose "Ma Li Ou" are rather simple ones - probably for children.

Nothing wrong at all with iQue. It's the same thing, only better because we have full support for thousands of Chinese characters!


----------



## flai (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel so sorry for the Chinese sometimes. But then again if they'd just do something about their tyranical government instead of bending over and getting royally shagged then we wouldn't need to feel sorry for them...cause they'd rule the world!


----------



## sigmax (Aug 24, 2007)

WTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iQue DS???


----------



## phoood (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess the piracy scene is pretty much non-existent in China.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> I guess the piracy scene is pretty much non-existent in China.


I honestly hope this was a joke.


----------



## HipN (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> I guess the piracy scene is pretty much non-existent in China.





















 YEHA RIGHT!


----------



## flai (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> I guess the piracy scene is pretty much non-existent in China.



Thats why there is the iQue, to try and stop piracy. 

Fucking stand up job of it by the way guys, your really on top of things.


----------



## Jax (Aug 24, 2007)

The original iQue player played N64 games you had to download at cartain kiosks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue_Player


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Mailenste @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> ..the fuck!?



nuff said...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 24, 2007)

I always wanted an iQue Lite. I wonder if you can set it to English in the startup menu...

It's about time. Nintendo can't ignore 1.3 billion people where 20% of the population is under 14. It floods money.


----------



## JPH (Aug 24, 2007)

Is this the only Chinese NDS release?


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> Shenyou Maliou
> 
> So luigi will be
> 
> ...



It's the Super Mario Brothers, as in: the brothers Mario.  Super is an adjective which describes these Mario brothers.  So, by deducting that the brothers are referred to as super, you can safely assume that Luigi is also super, since he is, after all, one of the super Mario brothers.


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 24, 2007)

lol These releases are rare because in China everyone use Flash Carts to play English Roms. Nintendo is aware of this and that's why they don't release much Chinese games, seeing no one would buy them.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 24, 2007)

True. And there are "scene" translation projects that go amazingly fast (for example Zelda Phantom Hourglass)


----------



## rcxAsh (Aug 25, 2007)

I had always read about not being able to play Chinese games on international DS' handhelds, but I found that I was able to play 迷失蔚藍2 (aka Lost in Blue 2) on my North American DS (on an R4 if it makes any difference).  The characters showed up fine.  I didn't play very much though, since my Chinese is way too weak to enjoy it fully.

I wasn't expecting it to work though...?


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 25, 2007)

Finally! This is the game I've been waiting for all my life!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 25, 2007)

huh =3


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know how many games are released there, but... The "scene" tends to be uninterested in tracking down and dumping iQue products because they've so far mostly been late rereleases of games that already have English or Japanese versions.

We'll see more of them should they become popular enough for developers to create new China-exclusive titles.


----------



## moribund112 (Aug 25, 2007)

theclaw is right.

the translation projects here go amazingly fast, in fact we have full translations for all the gyakuten saiban games for some years now, during the gba time. from what I understand, hackers here were still trying to grasp the font system by the time we had already had the game for quite some time.

we also have hack projects for the NDS, but they are buggy; for example, Phoenix Wright. It works, but sometimes will hang, it's not easy to text hack an NDS game.

I'm kind of disappointed with the attitude of a lot of people here regarding China. Yes, piracy is an issue, but isn't this gbatemp? The average person here makes less than $100 a month. Do the math, iQue is a great venture into the market, but they've got to pick up the pace because gamers are notoriously impatient. 

And there were several times when the people tried to get control of the government. That was in 1989, and look at what happened. Chinese people have been through hell in the past one hundred years due to Japanese aggression and colonialism, not to mention communism and starvation, followed up through the cultural revolution which lasted for ten years. Now people are making more and more money every year, and opportunities are appearing for jobs. Why rock the boat any more than you have to? Sometimes sacrifices must be made.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm rolling my eyes at some of the sarky comments in this thread. From my experiences Chinese folk are hard working (especially at school), polite and generally smart.  They get a rough ride from an overly paranoid government which is responsible from some oppressive censorship and nasty human rights abuses.  However, now the economy is getting so strong and people on top are starting to embrace a bit of western style capitalism (Which also has it's down points of course) things are getting slightly more relaxed.  

Bush and other western leaders are also getting much more pally-pally with China because they know it's going to be so huge on the world stage and want them on-side.  On the one hand, this is good for the people of China because of better relations and trade with other countries and the benefits it brings.  On the other hand, better relationships and happy handshaking photoshoots with western leaders and the Chinese government sort of implies you're OK with some of their dodgy practises.  Countries won't even play cricket against Zimbabwe because of human rights abuses there and there's still the ridiculous US trade embargo with Cuba, yet everyone in the west wants to be China's new best pal.

But like moribund says, sometimes you can't change things straight away.  It's not as easy as just toppling the government and installing shiny happy democracy as we've found out.  I hope it goes well for China, mostly because I think it's healthy to have more than one superpower in the world.  But I also hope that one day they can read and write anything they want on the internet without fear.  As long as they keep sending me cheap electronics off ebay with cool stamps on


----------



## Oracle (Aug 25, 2007)

I pretty much agreed what moribund and bluestar said.  On top of that, you can keep laughing at China for whatever revolution that is happening now.  But imagine what would you be paying for a DS, a LCD, plasma, computer, and countless other products now, without China.  Don't act like you are more superior than the Chinese while you are enjoying the benefits, especially when you are here in this forum talking about "backup" games.


----------



## Urza (Aug 25, 2007)

*


QUOTE(Oracle @ Aug 25 2007 said:



			But imagine what would you be paying for a DS, a LCD, plasma, computer, and countless other products now, without China.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a similiar price. We'd just move our factories to some other country where people work for almost nothing.*


----------



## jchen (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> *
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Oracle @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> ...



Now, arent you arrogant


----------



## Urza (Aug 26, 2007)

*


QUOTE(jchen @ Aug 25 2007 said:



			Now, arent you arrogant
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think we wouldn't?*


----------



## moribund112 (Aug 26, 2007)

You'd have to find a country with such a huge labor force that you'd be able to pay them pennies first. Then, if you were a big investor you'd want to find a place where you know you can MAKE money. Why does everyone come here to China? Because we have 1.3 billion people, for starters. Secondly, there's almost nonexistent labor laws protecting worker's rights - something Euro and US companies wish they could have, too bad for the you have democracies and equal rights. 

Secondly, you'd want to find a stable country where the politics wouldn't interrupt the economic output. The issue with a lot of poor countries is that politically they're extremely unstable. An unstable government doesn't bode well for investors if your factories and assets are seized by a radical government - i.e. Cuba and American investments there in the 1950s. China, while not the freest country in the world, is incredibly stable for such a large population. People accept the status quo and go on with their lives, so the economy grows and grows. The Chinese government bent over backwards for foreign investment and still does today. They basically sold out their own people to the highest bidder hence nearly everything being made here today.


----------



## lum (Aug 26, 2007)

ahh, good ol' internet to see all these ignorant people thinking they're better than others


----------



## SlyGuy (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> *
> 
> 
> QUOTE(jchen @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> ...


You might be right but it's still not cool to say.  We know we are enjoying a lot of advantages over here because of the hard work of others.  The least we can do is not be smug about it and respect the work they do.


----------



## Urza (Aug 26, 2007)

*


QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Aug 25 2007 said:



			You might be right but it's still not cool to say.Â We know we are enjoying a lot of advantages over here because of the hard work of others.Â The least we can do is not be smug about it and respect the work they do.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why you would feel any obligation to do so.*


----------



## Jace100 (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> *
> 
> 
> QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> ...





:siren: internet tough-guy alert :siren:


----------



## Oracle (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> *
> 
> 
> QUOTE(SlyGuy @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> ...



This is one of the examples why we have so many people ashame to be American, yet proud to be one.


----------



## moribund112 (Aug 26, 2007)

Guys, no need to argue. 
Fact is, American people have a good standard of living in the world because of the hard work of Americans, luck, and diplomacy.

One thing I don't like is when people feel bad for poor people - you shouldn't. If the people wanted to change things, they would. If they don't, and enjoy the status quo, well, then that's what they deserve. You have to fight for things you want, that is reality.

Look at any European power - the British, the French, the Germans. All of them were war-mongering, imperialist countries. These advantages of having colonies spread throughout the globe allowed them to develop ahead of the pack, and through winning various wars cement their place among the wealthy few in the world. 

Nobody should be proud to be any country's person, because no one in the world has any place to criticize another's country. We all have, at one point, done things that can be considered wrong and selfish.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(moribund112 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> One thing I don't like is when people feel bad for poor people


The poor are poor because the rich are rich.  There are lazy, horrible, ungrateful arseholes with more money than god and there are hard working, honourable decent people without a bean to their name. Your wealth, like your religion is, 99% an accident of birth.


----------



## mcbey (Aug 27, 2007)

OK I don't believe that anyone should feel bad for the poor. Sure most people who are rich are born rich. But that shouldn't stop anyone from working hard to make money or improve there way of life.

People are born into wealth yes, but anyone can work there way up in life. People are also born with talents skills, strength, good looks, a work ethic, etc. All they have to do is find their calling/skill. Will Smith did it in that one movie with the kid. The man who he played had 0 dollars to his name. His makes millions each year now.

People, find your skill, exploit it, make money... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







My two cents...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mcbey @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> but anyone can work there way up in life.



There are parts of the world where circumstances literally make that impossible.  I suggest you go there and give it a try.  Also, if everyone did what you say (or if you genuinely allowed everyone the opportunity of wealth if they were willing to work for it) our society would completely crumble because our economy needs poor people to function.  The "land of opportunity" spiel is very nice but you have to make sure not every one can make it or else you don't have the cheap, desperate labour you need to base your country on.


----------



## imyourxpan (Aug 27, 2007)

in other words be grateful and respect those hard at work for the millions of people out there.


----------



## HellShade (Aug 31, 2007)

I am a Chinese-Canadian, and frankly all I see coming out of half the Americans here is plain arrogance.

China is one of the most economically diverse countries in the world. You have places where people are sitting on the street waiting for someone to come along and offer them 2RMB an hour to do some meaningless chore, whilst in another place you have people driving a BMW going to parties and restaurants with family and friends as his company makes income for him.

Frankly, if China lost some 50% of their populace in a freak cataclysm, they'd probably come out better than they were before, in a few years.

Chinese people pirate because they can't afford any surplus of income.

Think about it this way, middle-class Americans earn $3000 a month, or close to it. Middle-class Chinese earn 3000RMB a month. You buy an iPod in America, it costs $120 a small percentage of your monthly income. You buy an iPod in China, it costs 1000RMB. That's almost a THIRD your monthly income. However, if you buy local goods, a no-name MP4 only costs around 200RMB, and is shaped like an iPod for marketing purposes. This is why entertainment in China is so expensive. Not to mention the Chinese in this example works longer hours and probably seven days a week.

So before you laugh at the Chinese for their fake goods and mass of illegal trade, think about their situation.


----------



## ryuken (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(HellShade @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> I am a Chinese-Canadian, and frankly all I see coming out of half the Americans here is plain arrogance.
> 
> China is one of the most economically diverse countries in the world. You have places where people are sitting on the street waiting for someone to come along and offer them 2RMB an hour to do some meaningless chore, whilst in another place you have people driving a BMW going to parties and restaurants with family and friends as his company makes income for him.
> 
> ...



*clap hands supper loud*
i agree with all the post u made in this thread. thx for the enlightenment, some ppl in this forum needs it. 

anyway so how many ique games are there now? is the the latest one or just the latest one that's ripped?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(HellShade @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> I am a Chinese-Canadian, and frankly all I see coming out of half the Americans here is plain arrogance.
> 
> China is one of the most economically diverse countries in the world. You have places where people are sitting on the street waiting for someone to come along and offer them 2RMB an hour to do some meaningless chore, whilst in another place you have people driving a BMW going to parties and restaurants with family and friends as his company makes income for him.
> 
> ...



Damn straight man!



"There are parts of the world where circumstances literally make that impossible. I suggest you go there and give it a try. Also, if everyone did what you say (or if you genuinely allowed everyone the opportunity of wealth if they were willing to work for it) our society would completely crumble because our economy needs poor people to function. The "land of opportunity" spiel is very nice but you have to make sure not every one can make it or else you don't have the cheap, desperate labour you need to base your country on."


^ this dude is correct too. you can't make money if you're born into poverty...let alone learn skills and get a job. Some people have such a narrow view of our world.


----------

